# comparar numeros con 74181



## alex_fermon (Oct 26, 2010)

Estoy diseñando un circuito con una ALU 74181       que sea capass  de  sumar restar
multiplicar y comparar numeros

por el momento tengo problemas  con la comparacion de numeros   pues no entiendo  muy bien  su tabla   y ,e gutaria saber si me pueden ayudar    

su tabla  es la siguiente

​
y su diagramaa   esss

​





gracias de antemano


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 26, 2010)

Hola alex_fermos
solo sale esto en los enlaces que adjuntaste






pero no VA al enlace, se queda sin hacer nada.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2010)

Link´s Reparados


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 28, 2010)

Hola alex_fermon

Alguna parte de la Tabla no entiendes o toda la tabla no la entiendes ?

Lo único que describe, la tabla, es el “Que hace” con las entradas de control y las salidas de datos.
No menciona, en ella, nada de comparación de números.

Si te estás refiriendo a la salida que se llama A=B(14) Salida de comparación, esta solo te indica, con un 1, cuando todas F’s(Salidas de función) son 1’s(Altas). 

En las hojas de datos del 74181 dice que Junto con la salida Cn+4(16) y una circuiteria externa podrías detectar las siguientes condiciones: A>B, A<B.

Así que vuelvo a repetir:
Alguna parte de la Tabla no entiendes o toda la tabla no la entiendes ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## alex_fermon (Oct 28, 2010)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola alex_fermon
> 
> Alguna parte de la Tabla no entiendes o toda la tabla no la entiendes ?
> 
> ...


buenass    gracias por resporderr  pues la tabla si la comprendoo peroo solo es podido realisarr  funciones logicas  como and xnor    asi como  + y - ademas  multiplicar.

sin enbargo esto es parte de un prollecto de la especialidad   y segun comprendoo  se deve de poder comparar dos numeros de 4 bits  por medio de la 74181,  trate te utilizar varias convinacionas para la entradas S    y sin envargoo la salida A=b es la verdadera para ciertas combinaciones y en otras me dava erroneoo el datoo  y sin evargoo  todavia  esa parte   no la comprendo 

si pudieran ayudarmee  conesa circuiteria o la combinacion de las mismas para poderlo realisar se lo agradeseria mucho , devido  a q el sentido de comparacion no lo comprendoo  para este integradooo    

graciass  de antemanoo


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 28, 2010)

Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Esfuérzate, escribir bien no es tan difícil.

Saludos.


----------



## alex_fermon (Oct 28, 2010)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Esfuérzate, escribir bien no es tan difícil.
> 
> Saludos.


ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ko ok


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 29, 2010)

Te explico la tabla la primer columna es el selector de funcion con la combinacion de los pines 6543 elegis que funcion queres que haga si M(pin8) es 1 hara operaciones binarias si M=0 entonces hara funciones aritmeticas  ejemplo si tenes 1 + 1 en binario la respuesta seria 1 pero es aritmetico 1 + 1 = 10binario o 2 en decimal el bit de acarreo cuando esta en modo aritmetico no mucho que lo entiendo ahora con lo de la comparacion podes usar el pin que te dice si A = B o usar la funcion aritmetica A-B
si da 0 son = cualquier otro valor seran diferentes


----------



## alex_fermon (Oct 29, 2010)

albertoxx dijo:


> Te explico la tabla la primer columna es el selector de funcion con la combinacion de los pines 6543 elegis que funcion queres que haga si M(pin8) es 1 hara operaciones binarias si M=0 entonces hara funciones aritmeticas  ejemplo si tenes 1 + 1 en binario la respuesta seria 1 pero es aritmetico 1 + 1 = 10binario o 2 en decimal el bit de acarreo cuando esta en modo aritmetico no mucho que lo entiendo ahora con lo de la comparacion podes usar el pin que te dice si A = B o usar la funcion aritmetica A-B
> si da 0 son = cualquier otro valor seran diferentes


graciass   me parese   que si ss cierto lo que me mencionass   voy a provarloo   graciasss  por la ayudaaa


----------

